# Big brake kit coming from ZZP for the Cruze



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

This post made me think about it about bigger brakes for the Cruze. 

Isn't the Buick Verano just the Buick version of the Cruze? If so, those come with 11.8" rotors. The rotors and calipers may just swap over and would be cheaper than whatever ZZP will be selling. The calipers are $91 apiece and the rotors are $84 apiece on rockauto. They might even bolt up to the same bracket. 

Unless you're just trying to look cool, pass on the drilled rotors. They don't provide any additional cooling and will only lead to heat and stress fractures. Slotted may eat away your pads more quickly. 

Before anyone argues with me on this, do your research. The only reason why manufacturers sell drilled rotors on OEM cars is not because it improves braking power, but because Marketing > Engineering. If Marketing says "we'll see X more cars if they have drilled brake rotors" and Engineering says "but it's useless and can lead to cracking under heat and stress," guess who's going to win. Marketing. 


























































I could fill a few pages with photos found using a google image search for "cracked drilled rotor."


----------



## zooomer (Apr 3, 2012)

A few points of rebuttal to your post.

1. ZZP is not like other performance companies. Our stuff is priced competitively. We realize this market didn't buy the cars to install $2000 brake kits. Our kit isn't 1000 kit. Not even close.
By your own math, you list some other OEM parts that total nearly $400 w/o pads. This still leaves you with stock, heavy, rusting parts. Hardly a value.

2. We don't even know if those Buick parts bolt on, ours do.

3. Rotors of cheap quality or setup improperly crack. If you have undersized rotors for the car, they get too hot and crack. Our rotors don't crack like that. The pads and rotors will last a LONG time as our kit is over-sized for the application. Then again, that's the point. To add: Most of those rotors shown in your pics are closed center so they don't vent out the heat except at the outside of the rotor. Our rotors are open center so cooling prevents heat fade or cracking.

4. A lot of people buy stuff like this for the look. Our kit is light, and looks great. Rotors are coated so they don't rust. Calipers are powder coated and look beautiful. 


This isn't our first rodeo, we know what we're doing.


----------



## chuck5330 (Oct 1, 2011)

red/black look sharp!


----------



## zooomer (Apr 3, 2012)

before
http://i1137.photobucket.com/albums/n506/Zooome7/Cruzebrakekitbefore.jpg

after
http://i1137.photobucket.com/albums/n506/Zooome7/Cruzebrakekitafter.jpg


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Opinion: The red looks a bit dull. Colors with more pop would be cool. Like the ones found on coil overs.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

what about the guys woth drum in the rear are we out of the question?


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Excited about this.... Red/Black is always a good combo


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Jak brings up a good point, I have an ECO with drums in the rear. Will the kit help to go 4 corner disc?


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

My front calipers and brakets sure look like they are aluminum...


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Mar 10, 2012)

^ x3


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

If I did it, I'd want black so dust isn't as visible. Its a Cruze, not a performance car. Better braking is good but I wouldn't be trying to make it look like a sports car.

I'll consider this though in 3-4 years when my stock brakes are in need of replacement.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

ChuzCruze said:


> My front calipers and brakets sure look like they are aluminum...


I assume you, they're not!

Zoomer, black or silver would get me vote. I prefer my car and its upgrades to appear stock.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

zooomer said:


> A few points of rebuttal to your post.
> 
> 1. ZZP is not like other performance companies. Our stuff is priced competitively. We realize this market didn't buy the cars to install $2000 brake kits. Our kit isn't 1000 kit. Not even close.
> By your own math, you list some other OEM parts that total nearly $400 w/o pads. This still leaves you with stock, heavy, rusting parts. Hardly a value.
> ...


My post regarding the Verano parts was more speculation than to distract from your own kit. I was thinking out loud. Considering this is a general section and not a vendor section for ZZP, I believe I'm allowed to do so. 

Regarding the brake rotors, give me a break. I've seen Porsche OEM rotors crack through the drilled holes. Are you going to tell me that they cheaped out too? Unless you're selling cast and cyrogenically treated rotors, you can probably expect them to develop hairline cracks over time. I've never seen a single set of drilled rotors go more than 50k miles without developing some kinds of hairline cracks, even if they're barely visible. If you're extra careful, you can get to 75k miles, but that's pushing your luck. I'm fairly certain you guys also don't actually manufacture your own rotors. 

The rotors will crack regardless of whether or not they're vented. They happened to my Bonneville GXP, they happened to my 95 Regal, and they've happened to just about everyone I know who's run them regardless of brand or company.

I'm not doubting your kit has some value, so tone down the rebuttal a bit there. The reduction in unsprung weight, rust resistance, and increased rotor diameter have obvious benefits. However, drills in rotors are just for show. 

This isn't my first debate on rotors.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

I want them, how much


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Man this will be great I cant wait 

h3llion


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Relax Extreme, he just asked for people's favorite colors, not your your extensive wealth of knowledge on how Porsche doesn't care if their rotors crack because they look cool....


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Skilz10179 said:


> Relax Extreme, he just asked for people's favorite colors, not your your extensive wealth of knowledge on how Porsche doesn't care if their rotors crack because they look cool....


Wow. That was dumb on my part. Photos didn't show at work, and I didn't realize he was just asking for opinions, lol. 

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

Based on the picture: red/black.


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

i may be blind but i cant find these on their website


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

also curious about the eco issue.......


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I'd prefer a Black caliper with red lettering, but its not offered, so we'll see.

On second hand, for 1.8Ls with full drums, would the calipers fit or would they need a modified fit?


----------



## D29 (Apr 6, 2011)

I am also curious if this would be able to directly replace my LT RS rear drums without any modification. If they would directly replace, i would definitely be interested in the black/blue ones.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> I'd prefer a Black caliper with red lettering, but its not offered, so we'll see.
> 
> On second hand, for 1.8Ls with full drums, would the calipers fit or would they need a modified fit?


you should have disc in the front drums in the front would be silly on g
ms part


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I would be interested to know if there is a conversion kit to swap rear drum to rear disc as well. I wonder if those Cruzes equipped with rear discs parts would bolt up to the Ecos rear axle in regards to if the bracket holes would be the same or would you have to switch out the the whole rear beam in order to achieve this?


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

Well my car is silver and i'm going with silver black blue colored theme deal. So I would like Black/blue colored. Im also interested to see if there would be a full conversion kit because he Eco's have rear drums.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

I don't think they're offering a conversion kit. I'm thinking it just involves replacing the fronts.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes this is just a replacement for the front brakes. However I would also love to see them look into and offer, if possible, a rear conversion kit for cars with rear drum brakes. I would think it'd be a direct swap. Would just need the hubs, rotor, calipers, pads, and brackets. Possibly a different brake line as well.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Being a former cobalt owner, plenty of guys did drum/to disc swaps in the rear, and it was a major pain in the butt. Not worth it imo


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> My post regarding the Verano parts was more speculation than to distract from your own kit. I was thinking out loud. Considering this is a general section and not a vendor section for ZZP, I believe I'm allowed to do so.
> 
> Regarding the brake rotors, give me a break. I've seen Porsche OEM rotors crack through the drilled holes. Are you going to tell me that they cheaped out too? Unless you're selling cast and cyrogenically treated rotors, you can probably expect them to develop hairline cracks over time. I've never seen a single set of drilled rotors go more than 50k miles without developing some kinds of hairline cracks, even if they're barely visible. If you're extra careful, you can get to 75k miles, but that's pushing your luck. I'm fairly certain you guys also don't actually manufacture your own rotors.
> 
> ...



I ran a set of Baer eradispeeds on my Trans Am for around 40,000 miles and about 200 track passes and they didn't have a single crack. I agree though, cross drilling is only useful for looks for 99% of people but a quality drilled rotor should not crack unless they are severely overheated.


----------



## zooomer (Apr 3, 2012)

OMG! Somebody needs to get on this! I guess rotors that aren't drilled are cracking now!
http://home.roadrunner.com/~morodat/_photos/Rotor-Right-Front.jpg


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Lol!


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

zooomer said:


> OMG! Somebody needs to get on this! I guess rotors that aren't drilled are cracking now!
> http://home.roadrunner.com/~morodat/_photos/Rotor-Right-Front.jpg


Epic!


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm wondering if the antilock system is affected by switching to larger brake pads or converting rear drums to disk?


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

Zoomer, can you answer any of these questions? Is this just a front brake upgrade? is ABS effected? if its both front and rear will we have a problem converting the drums over- will this fit 16" wheels?


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

GoldenCruze said:


> I'm wondering if the antilock system is affected by switching to larger brake pads or converting rear drums to disk?


It shouldn't cause any ABS issues. I can't say for sure because I haven't got that far into dissecting my Cruze but most ABS sensors are mounted to the spindle and take their reading from the axel.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Gdubs said:


> Zoomer, can you answer any of these questions? Is this just a front brake upgrade? is ABS effected? if its both front and rear will we have a problem converting the drums over- will this fit 16" wheels?


Dubs, get back to work. Stop stalking people.

fftopic:


Sorry, carry on.


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

If drilled/slotted rotors were a marketing gimmick, race cars would not use them. nor would high performance exotics. they make braking wayyyyyyy cooler and dramatically reduce brake fade. But that's the thing. theyre on these cars for a reason. For racing. Racers go through these brakes literally every race. Theyre not made to go 50,000 miles. more like 500. just my input


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Good point.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

GoldenCruze said:


> I'm wondering if the antilock system is affected by switching to larger brake pads or converting rear drums to disk?


should have no affect at all on ABS.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

I got to see the big brake kit in person today while I was there to pick up my FMIC kit, looks really nice!


----------



## SlowBoost (Jul 26, 2011)

LMAO at the guy that says Porsche needs to install drilled and slotted rotors in order to sell cars. Hahaha


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Kit looked great, saw it in person onFriday on ZZP's Cruze. Wonder when they will make 2.0L conversion kits


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

The 2013 model year is supposed to have a 2.0L turbo version.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

If it does trade in time

h3llion


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

The 2013 2.0T is a diesel. More power, less performance...


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

boats4life said:


> The 2013 2.0T is a diesel. More power, less performance...


Dang why cant the put the 2.0 in from the buick

h3llion


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

I meant the 2.0L turbo from the Cobalt SS turbo, Regal GS, Saturn Sky, and Pontiac Solstice. There's rumors it'll be in the 2013 model year. Who knows. Might be 2014 though. 

I'm still curios on the diesel model. Mainly because you look at a car like the diesel Golf and its only rated at 40 mpg. A coworker has one and he says that's about what he gets on the highway. So I'm wondering what kind of mileage the diesel will actually get.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I highly doubt they will bring that engine over, unless they finally follow through and give us a performance trim level... Still doubt it.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

boats4life said:


> I highly doubt they will bring that engine over, unless they finally follow through and give us a performance trim level... Still doubt it.


If it happens im tradeing in the 1.4 for 2.0.
I miss my 2.2

h3llion


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

My 1.4 keeps up with 2.4 scions, so I'm ok with it for now. lol


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

boats4life said:


> My 1.4 keeps up with 2.4 scions, so I'm ok with it for now. lol


Yea but a 2.4 ain't nothing compared to my old car 03 cavy full exhaust lowered man it was quick 15.3 quater mile 

h3llion


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Our 1.4s are getting closer and closer to 15 flat, lol. Just sayin'.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Yea but a 2.4 ain't nothing compared to my old car 03 cavy full exhaust lowered man it was quick 15.3 quater mile
> 
> h3llion


15.3 is slow... I'm sure my ECO chirps that out now...


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Maybe but I didnt have a turbo thays the only reason why the cruze would get that.

h3llion


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Maybe but I didnt have a turbo thays the only reason why the cruze would get that.
> 
> h3llion


Cruze also has less displacement...


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thats why I'm glad I still have my Buick Grand National! The need for speed!

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## ECOmaniac (Mar 14, 2012)

Ya still trying to adapt to the power of the 1.4T compared to that of the LS4 I traded in for it. I've adapted quite well to the fuel economy differences though!


----------



## lacruze (Jul 9, 2011)

unless you are racing professionally, these is absolutely NO reason to get bigger brakes. been there, done that, and it is not usually better then stock. performance pads work better when hot, but if you are doing dailly driving, use your stock!!! GM engineers designed the brakes to work best for your setup. dont mess with it. trust me.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

lacruze said:


> unless you are racing professionally, these is absolutely NO reason to get bigger brakes. been there, done that, and it is not usually better then stock. performance pads work better when hot, but if you are doing dailly driving, use your stock!!! GM engineers designed the brakes to work best for your setup. dont mess with it. trust me.


I completely disagree.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> I completely disagree.


I concur!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well what I don't understand is why we us can't put discs on all four we live in the stoneage I need better braking for Autocross 

Sent from my Droid


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Well what I don't understand is why we us can't put discs on all four we live in the stoneage I need better braking for Autocross
> 
> Sent from my Droid


Drums in the rear for lowered rolling resistance...


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Yea but a 2.4 ain't nothing compared to my old car 03 cavy full exhaust lowered man it was quick 15.3 quater mile
> 
> h3llion


Sarcasm? You realize a V6 Camry runs like a 14.5 right? Now a Cruze gets down to 14.5, then someone can call it quick. Right now its lucky to beat a 305 TPI Camaro from 1987.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Beaker said:


> Sarcasm? You realize a V6 Camry runs like a 14.5 right? Now a Cruze gets down to 14.5, then someone can call it quick. Right now its lucky to beat a 305 TPI Camaro from 1987.


And you know there are lots of those around to beat!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh thanks for clarifying 

Sent from my Droid


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Yea I mean my cavy wasn't the quickest but it wooped up on a lot of v8

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Yea but a 2.4 ain't nothing compared to my old car 03 cavy full exhaust lowered man it was quick 15.3 quater mile
> 
> h3llion


I'm not sure that's something you want to brag about...


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

Well seeing as how you probably don't work for GM and are not an engineer, I will definitely not trust you. I promise you the engineers at GM and every other car company that isn't a exotic manufacturer, engineers the car and everything on it the most cost effective way possible while still allowing the vehicle to still satisfy the governmental requirements. Breaks are no exception. This is cheap, and this is cheaper. Will the cheaper still pass the safety tests? Yes, then use the cheaper. 



lacruze said:


> unless you are racing professionally, these is absolutely NO reason to get bigger brakes. been there, done that, and it is not usually better then stock. performance pads work better when hot, but if you are doing dailly driving, use your stock!!! GM engineers designed the brakes to work best for your setup. dont mess with it. trust me.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Yea but a 2.4 ain't nothing compared to my old car 03 cavy full exhaust lowered man it was quick 15.3 quater mile
> 
> h3llion


My 03 cavy with full exhaust and a t3 turbo stomped camaro's trans ams, and corvettes....thats something to brag about...LOL


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

getblended said:


> Well seeing as how you probably don't work for GM and are not an engineer, I will definitely not trust you. I promise you the engineers at GM and every other car company that isn't a exotic manufacturer, engineers the car and everything on it the most cost effective way possible while still allowing the vehicle to still satisfy the governmental requirements. Breaks are no exception. This is cheap, and this is cheaper. Will the cheaper still pass the safety tests? Yes, then use the cheaper.


If you really want to get technical, its "brakes," not "breaks!" :lol:


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I was never bragging. 

Sent from my Droid


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I just read all of the posts in this thread, and I will say there are a few chuckles, but when it comes down to it, if I was going to change the front brakes on this car, I would want some brand labeled calipers. Alcon, Wilwood, AP, Project U, Baer, Brembo etc. 

Second thing, the Eco stops in 120 feet from 60 MPH. Like I quoted in another thread. Ten years ago the only car that stopped in 120 feet was the NSX. Tossing a huge set of brakes on the front of the car will make it stop faster, but like someone already brought up, Chevy has engineered this car to stop with the current equipment. Tossing some larger brakes on will likely make this car either nose dive really bad or fishtail. 

The rear drums are extremely large on the Eco, however, they may not be up to the task if you put a larger set of brakes in the front. I own a lot of high performance cars, and the Eco, to me anyway, has a lot of body roll when you make a fast lane change on the highway. Jerk the steering wheel and the rear follows as an after thought. Which actually surprises me, because it looks to have a pretty good sized sway bar up front. I havent been under the car, but my guess is, the rear one is quite a bit smaller. It sure feels like it anyway.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

CruzeTech said:


> I just read all of the posts in this thread, and I will say there are a few chuckles, but when it comes down to it, if I was going to change the front brakes on this car, I would want some brand labeled calipers. Alcon, Wilwood, AP, Project U, Baer, Brembo etc.
> 
> Second thing, the Eco stops in 120 feet from 60 MPH. Like I quoted in another thread. Ten years ago the only car that stopped in 120 feet was the NSX. Tossing a huge set of brakes on the front of the car will make it stop faster, but like someone already brought up, Chevy has engineered this car to stop with the current equipment. Tossing some larger brakes on will likely make this car either nose dive really bad or fishtail.
> 
> The rear drums are extremely large on the Eco, however, they may not be up to the task if you put a larger set of brakes in the front. I own a lot of high performance cars, and the Eco, to me anyway, has a lot of body roll when you make a fast lane change on the highway. Jerk the steering wheel and the rear follows as an after thought. Which actually surprises me, because it looks to have a pretty good sized sway bar up front. I havent been under the car, but my guess is, the rear one is quite a bit smaller. It sure feels like it anyway.


If I'm not mistaken our ecos don't have rear sway bars

Sent from my Droid


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Yeah, thats a huge problem right there. No rear bar sucks.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

CruzeTech said:


> Yeah, thats a huge problem right there. No rear bar sucks.[/QUOT
> 
> I think we can't mount it up I haven't been under a non eco so oi don't know
> 
> Sent from my Droid


----------



## Snuze (Nov 6, 2011)

CruzeTech said:


> I would want some brand labeled calipers. Alcon, Wilwood, AP, Project U, Baer, Brembo etc.


I'm not sure I follow. The car doesn't come with branded calipers, does that mean I shouldn't buy it? 

Ok, ok, I know that's taken a bit out of context, but my point is, Zoomer has already said this isn't a $2000 high performance big brake kit, just something to give the Cruze a bit more stopping power. If I was going to drop serious coin on this, then yeah, I'd want some name Wilwoods or something. But considering the Cruze crowd, I thinking this is going to be more like $500 or so, in which case think of it as a nice factory upgrade. I mean, the Cruze 2.4 Sport and early SS/SC had big brakes that were non-name brand, yet offered a significant improvement over the base LS car's disc/drum setup.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Snuze said:


> I'm not sure I follow. The car doesn't come with branded calipers, does that mean I shouldn't buy it?
> 
> Ok, ok, I know that's taken a bit out of context, but my point is, Zoomer has already said this isn't a $2000 high performance big brake kit, just something to give the Cruze a bit more stopping power. If I was going to drop serious coin on this, then yeah, I'd want some name Wilwoods or something. But considering the Cruze crowd, I thinking this is going to be more like $500 or so, in which case think of it as a nice factory upgrade. I mean, the Cruze 2.4 Sport and early SS/SC had big brakes that were non-name brand, yet offered a significant improvement over the base LS car's disc/drum setup.


Im saying that unless they are extreme brakes, the car stops well enough not to have to worry about it. 120 feet is pretty good for this class of car. Anything better wouldnt even make sense for this car.


----------



## Snuze (Nov 6, 2011)

I disagree... you can NEVER have too much stopping power.


----------



## Fearless639 (Jul 22, 2018)

I'm fairly certain that this kit is just F-body brake calipers, brackets and some encore 300mm rotors.

You can buy this stuff for like $200 on amazon / summit.


----------



## mean buzzen half dozen (May 13, 2018)

It would be nice if someone could try this out & see if it works.


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

[h=1]Bigger brakes for the Cruze under $400.[/h]


----------



## Fearless639 (Jul 22, 2018)

Yeah, but those are just single piston Encore brakes.

The ZZP kit 2 piston F-body calipers...


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

Fearless639 said:


> Yeah, but those are just single piston Encore brakes.
> 
> The ZZP kit 2 piston F-body calipers...


The weight of this car you don't need 2 piston calipers. You're actually still using your original Cruze calipers, bonus you don't have to break open the system. You're gaining with the mechanical advantage of larger diameter rotors, and a small amount from a slightly larger pad from the encore. Trust me, they are worth the couple hundred bucks and you can lock the tires up really easily.


----------



## mean buzzen half dozen (May 13, 2018)

Just curious, what size are the Buick Encore rotors? 12" ?


----------



## Fearless639 (Jul 22, 2018)

lonewolf04 said:


> The weight of this car you don't need 2 piston calipers. You're actually still using your original Cruze calipers, bonus you don't have to break open the system. You're gaining with the mechanical advantage of larger diameter rotors, and a small amount from a slightly larger pad from the encore. Trust me, they are worth the couple hundred bucks and you can lock the tires up really easily.


So the purpose of 2 piston calipers is not about brake force, but better distribution of the brake force and heat dissipation, combined with the weight reduction of the aluminum calipers. 

The Whole F-body conversion is about 197.76 on amazon.

I'm debating pulling the trigger and seeing if these work. but my actual racecar needs brakes first.


----------



## Fearless639 (Jul 22, 2018)

Fearless639 said:


> So the purpose of 2 piston calipers is not about brake force, but better distribution of the brake force and heat dissipation, combined with the weight reduction of the aluminum calipers.
> 
> The Whole F-body conversion is about 197.76 on amazon.
> 
> I'm debating pulling the trigger and seeing if these work. but my actual racecar needs brakes first.



For reference here are the links:

Pads : https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004J6KFDS/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1
Rotors (need 2): https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01IR4ERC2/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=A10FHQ3X5ZKJY8&psc=1
Calipers: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B019NUHKC8/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?smid=A2J7XWWO69IXU3&psc=1


----------



## Fearless639 (Jul 22, 2018)

300mm, 11.8 inches


mean buzzen half dozen said:


> Just curious, what size are the Buick Encore rotors? 12" ?


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

Camaro Brake Swap - Chevy Sonic Owners Forum

here is how to fit the camaro calipers


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

yt400pmd said:


> Camaro Brake Swap - Chevy Sonic Owners Forum
> 
> here is how to fit the camaro calipers


minimum 17" wheels? Wasn't clear on the main page and not digging through 11 pages of posts. Something to think about. I was not in the market to upgrade wheels. The big brake upgrade on my s10, which used camaro calipers and a caliper bracket adapter, required 17's at the very least.

I know the encore upgrade will work with the stock 16" 5 spokes (what I'm running).


----------

